# What to saw to buy?



## Paul928 (Apr 14, 2013)

I am looking to buy a new cabinet saw, is there really that much of a difference in the performance between Grizzley and say SawStop or Powermatic for the price. I am just newly retired and am setting up a workshop, so this isn't a professional shop, just a hobby. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I'd bet heavily that you'd never be able to tell the difference by looking at the cuts, or even by feel. Setup and blade selection are going to determine the end performance of any of them. The Griz G1023RL and G0690 are excellent values in the range of $1400 shipped, and both have a large happy following. The other two are excellent saws, but cost a lot more (2x) ....the Saw Stop at least offers the safety technology, whereas the PM2000 does not. All are Asian imports. Which is best for you, only you can decide. Get the one that makes you happiest. :icon_smile:

A good used saw is always an option if the right deal comes your way.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

i'd add in steel city tool works as providing what are repredented as good, solid tools that are available through home depot online. i wouldn't invest any money in new jet or powermatic tools. they command premium prices but never seem to get rated as top tools in comparative tests.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

The decision tree goes like this...

Electrical availability 230Volt vs. 115Volt?
Most cabinet saws, but not all, require 230 volts.

Left tilt vs. right tilt?
Left tilt is safer on very narrow bevel cuts.
Right tilt can make safe bevel cuts by moving fence. 
Right tilt fence ruler remains accurate regardless of the blade used.

Flesh sensing technology?
Left tilt only
Cabinet or contractor available
Need to accept Mr. Gass' political maneuvering

Answer those three questions and then select the brand, model and price that suit your needs.

Would I offer a suggestion? 
Absolutely NOT. My flame proof underwear is in the cleaners. :laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

I prefer one's from the 1880's, but that's just me.


----------



## Paul928 (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks for the input, I felt like Grizzley was right for me. I like the built in router table. Is there a difference between the 1023 and 690 that I would notice. I am building a new 28x24 shop. Electrical is not an issue.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Paul928 said:


> Thanks for the input, I felt like Grizzley was right for me. I like the built in router table. Is there a difference between the 1023 and 690 that I would notice. I am building a new 28x24 shop. Electrical is not an issue.


The G0690 has more stock ripping capacity, but the fence on the 1023RL can be slid to the right to gain another 10" or so. The G0690 has an Asian made Leeson motor. The G1023RL has an updated arbor carriage with dovetail ways with a vertical elevation mechanism, and a serpentine drive belt. The G0690 has a traditional swing arm and standard triple v-belt. The G1023RL has the Shop Fox Classic fence. The G1023RLW includes the router table. Both get glowing reviews from owners.


----------



## Toolfreak (Mar 7, 2013)

I went through the same search recently and looked at SS, Powermatic and Grizzly, SS was not impressive, technology is good but the rest of the saw looked like any Taiwan import. I had the money to buy what i wanted but I chose the G1023RLW and very happy with the purchase. I have other Powermatic machines but in the end i cannot tell what wood was cut by a Grizzly, PM, or SS so that is just my opinion, others will have their own.
Mike


----------



## Paul928 (Apr 14, 2013)

Since I will have the room I am planning now on getting the extended wing. So now all I have to do is choose which model. Looks to me as there is no wrong choice. The fence on the 1023 seems better, why don't they use the same motor?


----------



## Paul928 (Apr 14, 2013)

There is a ShopFox dealer close by, is that an option I should look at


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Shop Fox is owned by the same outfit that owns Grizzly. Some of their tools are similar but not all. I have a 14" Shop Fox band saw that I like a lot and has no direct Grizzly equivalent. That being said, I know nothing about Shop Fox cabinet saws, but it wouldn't hurt to look.

Here's their table saw page: http://www.woodstockint.com/product_categories.aspx?key=530|530000|530002

Bill


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Paul928 said:


> There is a ShopFox dealer close by, is that an option I should look at


Absolutely worth a look: :thumbsup: When Grizzly tools and price are similar to Shop Fox, Shop Fox makes a lot of sense IMO....2 yr warranty, dealer support.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If you are not using the saw professionally I don't think you would see a great deal difference in any of them. It's when you stand all day long at a saw ripping hardwood and the saw gets hot and quits on you brand may make a difference.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Check these out from Baileigh Industrial*

http://wood.baileighindustrial.com/woodworking/table-saws


----------



## Paul928 (Apr 14, 2013)

I am going to try and find a local dealer who has a 1820 and see how it looks. But any more opinions would be helpful. Went to Woodcraft and Rockler , all they had was SawStop on floor.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Where are you located? The W1820 has much in common with the G0691, the Craftex CX201, and the former Laguna Platinum saw.


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> http://wood.baileighindustrial.com/woodworking/table-saws


 
Thanks woodnthings, guys don't forget a healthy discount if you call me direct and mention this forum. We are very motivated to expand the Baileigh woodworking army.


----------



## splinter2 (Dec 5, 2009)

*Table Saw (Baileigh)*

Shane, 
 I am a Memeber Here also and I am in the Market for a TS. I went to the Baileigh Websight, and Like the looks of the Saw's. I would Love to see one first Hand, Where can one see them 1st hand. Thanks for the Post, 

Dave Worsley
 call-765-552-0032 Home, after 10am est.


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

splinter2 said:


> Shane,
> I am a Memeber Here also and I am in the Market for a TS. I went to the Baileigh Websight, and Like the looks of the Saw's. I would Love to see one first Hand, Where can one see them 1st hand. Thanks for the Post,
> 
> Dave Worsley
> call-765-552-0032 Home, after 10am est.


We have full showrooms in Los Angeles, CA and Manitowoc, near Green Bay, Wisconsin. Let me know what you need to know, maybe I could shoot a video for you or do some close up pics if you like.

Don't forget to enter our contest, you could win a free saw.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/b...ts-box-woodworking-contest-win-1-600-a-50063/


.


----------



## Paul928 (Apr 14, 2013)

I am located in NE Indiana


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

Paul928 said:


> I am located in NE Indiana


 
Nothing in your area right now. Sorry


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

Paul928 said:


> I am located in NE Indiana


I can point you to a nice variety of quality used cabinet saws, but well never mind.


----------

